# Catching bait fish with cast net advice



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

When i go to the Mass. site i see many people using sabiki rigs but no cast nets to catch the live bait. Seems to me bait fish on top of the water with the right cast net would yield way many numbers of bait fish. I havent tried it yet because im assuming it doesnt work,haha. any advice here?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Most of those baitfish are net shy they can usually outrun the net unless of course u got some special net made for that kind of use. My 14ft net would do ok but it took up more room weighted more in the boat and never thought I would say this but a sabiki in this situation is just easier for most folks. Best advise do as those around you sabiki rig em'. If im not mistaken those nets the bait guys use are dang right expensive and to get one hung in the Mass when the bait is holding close would be an expensive mistake.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

ahhh this makes much sense. i wouldnt throw at the mass but the bait does travel farther way in a safer zone. But like you said about net shy, i have a hard time catchin them off the shoreline let alone in open water, lol.


----------

